# Any woom feedback from current owners?



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

Shopping for a 24" wheeled bike for my petite 10 yo daughter, and found Woom...

I don't think they had larger wheeled bikes before (started in Germany/Austria in 2013 from what I can tell) but they're offering a 19 lb 3 oz 24 rigid fork, 8 speed for $449 (assuming they're ready to ship in mid-June) and a 17 lb 13 oz bike for $549 with a few carbon bits in the Supra line...

WOOM 5 | Bike 24" | 7-11 years | 49-57" | 19lb 3oz 8.7kg | WOOMBIKES USA
WOOM 5 SUPRA | Bike 24 inch | 7-11 Years | 49-57" | 17lb 13oz (8.1kg) | WOOMBIKES USA

Does anybody have one of their smaller bikes and willing provide feedback on quality/customer service?

Given the Trek/Giant bikes I looked at locally were all 25-27 lbs similarly spec'ed (rigid/7 speed) this seems "too good to be true"


----------



## TwoKids&MTB (May 19, 2016)

I've owned the 24 inch bike for about 6 months. Purchased it for my daughter to race cyclocross. She was racing on a 20 inch heavy MTB. The company has its US headquarters in Austin, TX, where I live, and we were able to try a demo bike first. It was love at first ride for my daughter. She proceeded to win every race on the Woom and then won the state championship for Under 10 Junior Women. 
This bike really is awesome. It is incredibly light, making it easy for a young girl to carry over obstacles. 
You won't regret the purchase.


----------



## jesscurren (May 19, 2016)

We have tried the Woom 3 and then 4 with my 5/6 year old (over the last year) and my 8 year old son just got the Woom5. We love it. My 10 yo is still on a 24" but she's tall and honestly could probably use a 26" in the next couple of months as she turns 11 in September. If your daughter is small it seems like it would be a good fit on size!

The quality of Woom is amazing. The bikes are crazy light and versatile and I've been nothing but impressed with all of their bikes. Definitely not too good to be true. They really are that light. We've also been impressed with Matthias and their customer service. I personally met him a few months ago when we were in Austin and his enthusiasm for kids bikes its contagious! He really loves what he does. 

I'd probably just go with the regular 5 over the SUPRA. From what I've heard they've made such great improvements on the Woom5 that its almost rendered the Supra obsolete as far as weight goes.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've seen these in person to, at some local CX races around Austin. We let my tall sub 3yo (at the time) throw a leg over the WOOM 2 (14") and it fit well. He's still riding his 12" Hotrock w/o cranks for now, but the WOOM bikes are on our wish list for the future. They are very well thought out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SantaCruzBradley (Jul 26, 2018)

Dusting off this old thread because I can't seem to find anything out there, but has anyone modified a woom5 for trail riding, either by adding beefier knobby tires and/or front suspension? Is that kind of mod even possible? The Woom5 checks so many boxes it seems like it would be a great base bike to convert for trail/xc riding, just not sure I've seen it done.

I spoke to a sales rep and she said the stock rims can take 2.1s which means rocket rons could be swapped in, but the rims cannot be converted to tubeless...not sure 2.1s would be beefy enough to mitigate no front suspension...nor could she confirm what the lowest psi the tires could run at.


----------



## JoSlo (Apr 16, 2015)

SantaCruzBradley said:


> Dusting off this old thread because I can't seem to find anything out there, but has anyone modified a woom5 for trail riding, either by adding beefier knobby tires and/or front suspension? Is that kind of mod even possible? The Woom5 checks so many boxes it seems like it would be a great base bike to convert for trail/xc riding, just not sure I've seen it done.
> 
> I spoke to a sales rep and she said the stock rims can take 2.1s which means rocket rons could be swapped in, but the rims cannot be converted to tubeless...not sure 2.1s would be beefy enough to mitigate no front suspension...nor could she confirm what the lowest psi the tires could run at.


can I ask if you did end up getting the Woom 5 or went with something else? I did pull the trigger on Woom 5 today and may upgrade to trigger shifters at some point. Hopefully I made the right decision, time will only tell.


----------



## SantaCruzBradley (Jul 26, 2018)

I went with a trailcraft I picked up on fleabay. My daughter loves loves it! my friend went with a woom and she's okay on fire trail but gnarlier singletrack with rocks and roots are tough. She complained about the seat bugging her lady bits. Also, I had ordered an extra pair of rocket rons and I gave them to my buddy for his daughter. 2.1 x 24 but the diameter is off from the rims just a little bit and the tires won't thread! So weird. Anyway maybe I had a bad set, but I'm more worried that the wheels are more like 23.5". Hope that helps!


----------



## JoSlo (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks, this is helpful to know. Weird about the tires given they sell 2.1s on their site to go with the bike.


----------

